# Jokes for Thursday



## ofelles (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 25, 2021)

Good ones!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 25, 2021)

Great jokes.  I can sure relate to the mummies.
As for "ripening to perfection", I think I should have been picked a few years ago.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 26, 2021)

Hahahaha!!!  Turning down the stereo gets me 20/20 every time.  Who needs a prescription?


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 26, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> As for "ripening to perfection", I think I should have been picked a few years ago.  LOL.
> Gary



I am with you, Gary. Some days I think I am ready for compost pile.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 26, 2021)

Good ones! RAY


----------



## clifish (Feb 26, 2021)




----------

